# Problem with Acer Aspire 5742 Laptop screen



## melowen (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello, I am having a problem with my Acer Aspire 5742 screen. It started out by flickering and going white and having to adjust screeen 'tilt' angle to fix. Now I am having to apply downwars pressure on top left corner of screen to use. Whilst the screen is 'frozen' or flickering / white, the keyboard and mouse movements are being 'registered' I am just unable to see it, until I reapply the pressure/adjust angle.

I am guessing it is a loose connection......would replacing the screen help, or is it more likely a connection somewhere? Any help would be much appreciated!!!!!!

Thanks, 

Mel.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF have you tried replacing or reseating the Lvds cable here is the service manual which you can use to guide you http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/M...G_Aspire_5742_5742G_5742Z_5742ZG_20100806.pdf
failing this you may well be looking at replacing the screen the service guide should have some info on what the part number is for both things


----------



## melowen (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for that, I'll give it a go.:wink:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome hope it proves helpful


----------



## Jonleon (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi did you ever resolve this problem?

My Acer Aspire 5742 has exactly the same symptoms and I was hoping to find a fix. It's gradually getting worse. I have done a fair bit of searching on the net but most of the threads are about frozen black/white screens, there's no others like this.


Any help or advice would be appreciated


Cheers
Jon


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this thread is over 6 months old and the OP has not posted back we can only presume the issue is resolved in which case try the suggestion in post 2


----------



## ajkhan000 (Dec 4, 2015)

joeten said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF have you tried replacing or reseating the Lvds cable here is the service manual which you can use to guide you http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/M...G_Aspire_5742_5742G_5742Z_5742ZG_20100806.pdf
> failing this you may well be looking at replacing the screen the service guide should have some info on what the part number is for both things


Hi, Joeten can you please help me for the same issue befor "melowen" speak . my laptop acer 5742z having same problem its screen flickering and going white and again normal for 2 to 3 seconds and again flickering coming white lines. i try your above mentioned link but this link not working and giving error. Bro if you not understanding this problem than i will send its pictures Please Help


----------



## ajkhan000 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi, Joeten can you please help me for the same issue befor "melowen" speak . my laptop acer 5742z having same problem its screen flickering and going white and again normal for 2 to 3 seconds and again flickering coming white lines. i try your above mentioned link but this link not working and giving error. Bro if u not understanding this problem than i will send its pictures Please Help


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

you could try this link. service guide acer aspire 5742


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Oscar, the link is months old which would be why it is not working.


----------

